# Fetal Demise Autopsy



## btucker76 (Jun 29, 2009)

We have a patient that had a fetal demise at 21 wks. Patient wants an autopsy done on fetus to determine cause. Insurance says we need to pre-authorize the autopsy. Our physician ordered autopsy for any chromosonal defects. Fetal Demise Dx 656.41 "after completion of 22 wks gestation." Would there me a more appropriate code, since the fetus was only 21 wks. Thanks! Becky


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 29, 2009)

632 is "missed abortion /  early fetal death before completion of 22 weeks gestation"
Hope that helps.   
What an awful report to read.  When I come across fetal demise on my reports my heart just sinks into my stomach.  
Heidi


----------

